# bar Booty



## AoratiMelani (Aug 4, 2012)

Σε ένα σίριαλ, ένας τύπος πάει στο bar Booty.

Όπως καταλαβαίνετε, αν το κάνω "μπαρ Μπούτι" δεν μπορώ να αγνοήσω το λογοπαίγνιο που προκύπτει, ούτε την σύμπτωση με το συνώνυμο του μηρού. Βέβαια, από την άλλη, και το "bar Booty" εμπεριέχει λογοπαίγνιο με τον κώλο (του κώλου θα 'λεγε κανείς), οπότε ίσως να είναι ακριβώς αυτό που θέλω. Ναι ή όχι;

Το μπαρ Πλιάτσικο ακούγεται ελαφρώς άθλιο. 

Κλίνω προς το μπαρ Λάφυρο, αλλά κι αυτό μου χτυπάει λιγάκι παράξενα, κάπως ανούσιο, όχι πειστικό.

Θα ήθελα μερικές γνώμες.

Α ναι, και δεν μπορώ να πετάξω τελείως έξω το όνομα του μπαρ, γιατί αναφέρεται δυο τρεις φορές (Έλα γεια, είμαι στο μπαρ Μπούτι - Πού είναι ο τάδε; - Στο μπαρ Μπούτι - Πάω να τον βρω), και κάποιο όνομα πρέπει να βάλω, έστω και άλλο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 4, 2012)

Εμένα το "μπαρ Μπούτι" μού ακούγεται τέλειο. Όχι μόνο είναι ηχητική μεταγραφή αλλά πετυχαίνεις και το λογοπαίγνιο. Και μάλιστα λογοπαίγνιο στο ίδιο αντικείμενο.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 4, 2012)

Το λογοπαίγνιο με το _μπούτι _είναι, φυσικά, θετικό στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση — κι είναι τρομερό ευτύχημα που ταιριάζει τόσο καλά. Αν ωστόσο δεν επιθυμείς τη σύμπτωση με το _μπαρμπούτι_, εμένα το μυαλό μου πήγε σ' εκείνο το θεϊκό κρατίδιο και σκέφτηκα αρχικά το «μπαρ Μπουτάν» — αλλά στη συνέχεια προβληματίστηκα πως κάτι τέτοιο θα έφερνε ακόμη χειρότερους συνειρμούς. Βέβαια, το _Πλιάτσικο _και το _Λάφυρο _πώς σου 'ρθαν, είναι για μένα μέγα μυστήριο — αλλά είπαμε, δεν είμαι κι ότι καλύτερο για δείγμα. Άλλωστε τα 'χουμε πει:


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 4, 2012)

Μα το πλιάτσικο και τα λάφυρα δεν της ήρθαν σαν λογοπαίγνια, είναι η κανονική μετάφραση.

Επίσης υπάρχει και το "μπαρ Μπάζα" που έχει διπλή σημασία (η μπάζα = booty και τα _μπάζα_).


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 4, 2012)

1) Booty σημαίνει και σεξ, όμως. Όχι ότι βλέπω κανένα συνώνυμο του "σεξ" που θα ταίριαζε σε όνομα μπαρ. 

2) Μπορείς να ρωτήσεις το Booty Bar Sydney στο Facebook τι εννοούν με το όνομα του μπαρ τους: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Booty-Bar-Sydney/190986804280627

3) Δεν μου φαίνεται άσχημο το "Λάφυρο" για όνομα μπαρ, αλλά θεωρώ πολύ πιο πιθανό το Booty να σημαίνει κώλος ή σεξ, παρά λάφυρο.

4) Μπορείς να το πεις και "Μπαρ Πισινός" -- just kidding.

5) Αν το όνομα του μπαρ δεν έχει καμία σημασία για την πλοκή του σίριαλ, μήπως να το άφηνες εντελώς αμετάφραστο, Booty;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 4, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Μα το πλιάτσικο και τα λάφυρα δεν της ήρθαν σαν λογοπαίγνια, είναι η κανονική μετάφραση.


ΟΚ, δεν ξέρω σε τι εποχή αναφέρεται το συγκεκριμένο μπαρ, αλλά ήδη απ' τη δεκαετία του 1920 το _booty _χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλώσει τη γυναίκα ως ερωτικό αντικείμενο, σκεύος ηδονής κττ. Αν μιλάμε δε και για μετά το 1990, είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει άλλη σημασία όταν αναφερόμαστε σε νυχτόμπαρα. Ένα (σύγχρονο) μπαρ με επωνυμία «Λάφυρο» θα μου φαινόταν εξόχως αφύσικο γλωσσικά και υφολογικά.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 4, 2012)

Πραγματικά το Μπαρ Μπούτι είναι τέλειο!! Αφενώς ακούγεται το ίδιο. Booty ο ηθοποιός, Μπούτι εσύ. Κάνεις και λιπσινγκ!  Αφετέρου το μπούτι παραπέμπει στο σεξ χωρίς να στο ρίχνει στη μάπα, όπως θα ήταν αν έλεγες, πχ. κωλόμπαρο, κωλάδικο, κτλ, και, τρίτον, είναι αστείο, έχει πλάκα! Εκτός πάλι αν το αφήσεις αμετάφραστο, όπως λέει η Αλεξάνδρα.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Aug 4, 2012)

κιαν δεν σ' αρέσει το "μπαρ μπούτι" χρησιμοποίησε το υποκοριστικό:" το μπουτάκι". Ελάχιστη απόκλιση, μέγιστη απόδοση!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 4, 2012)

Πάντως, δεν είναι τραγικό να αφήσουμε αμετάφραστο το όνομα ενός μπαρ. Το 90% των μπαρ στην Ελλάδα έχουν ξένα ονόματα, και δεν έχουν υπότιτλο από κάτω. Όταν ένα μπαρ λέγεται π.χ. Tailor Made ή Jalouse, τι καταλαβαίνουν από το όνομά του οι θαμώνες;


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2012)

Για τις δύο σημασίες της λέξης, Wiktionary. Και προσοχή στην αποκωδικοποίηση.

Σκέφτομαι το μουσικό μπαρ (Μπαρ Ούτι) ή το άλλο, όπου συχνάζουν χαρδαβελλιστές (Μπαρ Ούφα). Αυτό εδώ θα ήταν τέλειο σαν Μπαρ Μπούτι, αν είχαμε και τυχηρά παίγνια. Εναλλακτικά, το Μπαρ Μπουτάν του Ζαζ. Δεν ξέρω ακόμα τι μου λέει το Μπαρ Καρόλα.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 4, 2012)

Booty με την έννοια του σεξ είναι η ξεπέτα*. Η ξεπέτα γίνεται "στο πόδι". Το "ένα στο πόδι" (για μπαρ) έχετε την αίσθηση ότι παραπέμπει ταυτόχρονα σε ένα ποτό στο πόδι και σε ένα "ορθιάκι" ή όχι; 

*βλ. και booty call


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 4, 2012)

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τη θερμή ανταπόκριση. Όσο το σκέφτομαι, τόσο κι εγώ προτιμώ το μπαρ Μπούτι. Το μόνο που με ενοχλεί, μάλλον, είναι ότι κάποιος μπορεί να νομίσει ότι το έκανα κατά λάθος, ότι δηλαδή απλώς μετέγραψα το αγγλικό και έβγαλα ασυναίσθητα το λογοπαίγνιο. Σκέφτομαι τώρα ότι, αν ακολουθήσω την πρόταση της Αλεξάνδρας και το αφήσω τελείως κι εντελώς αμετάφραστο, ίσως είναι καλύτερα, γιατί και το λογοπαίγνιο θα βγει έμμεσα σε όσους "ακούσουν" την πρόταση μέσα στο κεφάλι τους, και δεν θα φανεί άκομψο. (Και όντως το όνομα δεν παίζει σπουδαίο ρόλο - φαίνεται βέβαια ότι είναι ένα κωλόμπαρο, αλλά και χωρίς το όνομα θα φαινόταν αυτό). Ας τα προβάρουμε λίγο.

- Έλα, είμαι στο μπαρ Μπούτι.

- Έλα, είμαι στο μπαρ Booty.

Μπα, προτιμώ το δεύτερο, εσείς;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 4, 2012)

Μια χαρά είναι αμετάφραστο, όπως είχε πει εξαρχής και η Αλεξάνδρα, πάντα κατά τη γνώμη μου.


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> - Έλα, είμαι στο μπαρ Booty.
> 
> Μπα, προτιμώ το δεύτερο, εσείς;



Είμαι έτοιμος να σας καταγγείλω για διακρίσεις σε βάρος των μη αγγλόφωνων αναγνωστών ή θεατών, σε βάρος του γεράκου που μετά κόπου παρακολουθεί τους υποτίτλους και ξαφνικά αναρωτιέται αν το μπαρ προφέρεται Βοώτη και έχει χάσει το λογοπαίγνιο με το Μπούτι — που πόσες χαρές έχουν μείνει στον γεράκο θεατή, ώστε να του στερούμε και το λογοπαίγνιο με το μπούτι;

Αλλά, αν σκεφτούμε για λίγο τις πιο ιερές στιγμές της μεταφρασεολογίας (και αγνοήσουμε την προκλητικότητα των αμετάφραστων και αμετάγραπτων ξένων ονομάτων, που δεν ξέρω πόσες νοικοκυρές πρόφεραν Τίντε το Tide, για να μη σας πω τίποτα για το Μουλτιράμα σας, για να μην πω ότι όλοι προφέρουν αντίντας τα γερμανικά άντιντας), τι στο καλό είπε ο τύπος στο τηλέφωνο; Είπε ή δεν είπε «Έλα, είμαι στο μπαρ Μπούτι»; Αν αφήσουμε αμετάγραπτο το όνομα, αν καταστρέψουμε την ψευδαίσθηση του εξελληνισμού, γιατί να μη γράψουμε: «Come, I’m at bar Booty» ή «Καμ, αϊμετμπάρ μπούτι».

Και τη μεταφρασεολογία μπορούμε να την ξεχάσουμε, τον παππού όμως;


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 4, 2012)

Επειδή συχνά πυκνά διακρίνω τον τρόμο του "τι θα πει ο κόσμος" εδώ πέρα, ήθελα να εκφράσω την έντονη αντίθεσή μου σε αυτή τη νοοτροπία.

Δηλαδή, Αόρατη Μελάνη, γνωρίζεις έναν προς έναν τους θεατές αυτής της ταινίας; Και ποιος είναι αυτός που θα πει ότι το έκανες κατά λάθος; Τον ξέρεις; Τον εκτιμάς; Όχι; Τότε γιατί μετράει τόσο πολύ η γνώμη του; 

Το έκανες κατά λάθος; Όχι! Άρα; Θα τρέμεις/τρέμουμε μήπως κάποιος ελληνομαθής στα βάθη της Newfoundland δει την ταινία και πει φτυαρίζοντας χιόνι, "Ααααααα, θα καλέσω την αστυνομία μετάφρασης να συλλάβει τον μεταφραστή γιατί το Μπαρ Μπούτι το έκανε κατά τύχη"; 

Μήπως υπερβάλλουμε λίγο... Το ρωτάω ειλικρινά, γιατί εδώ πέρα το έχω δει άπειρες φορές. Μήπως τρέμουμε τα σαγόνια του Slip; :bored:

Μπαρ Μπούτι rules!!!!


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2012)

Κύριε, κύριε, να απαντήσω εγώ με κάτι που μου είχε πει επαγγελματίας δημοσιογράφος μεγάλου καναλιού όταν του υπέδειξα... ωχ, δε θυμάμαι ποιό από τα δύο, 
α. ότι η Πίνα Μπάους (ζούσε ακόμα τότε) δεν ήταν χορεύτρια του στριπτίζ ή του καρσιλαμά, και έπρεπε να διορθώσει το ύφος είδησης που είχε γράψει
β. ότι o Αρχιμήδης ήταν Συρακούσιος και όχι Μιλήσιος
Ένα από τα δύο, και τα δύο λάθη έκανε πάντως. Απάντηση: Σιγά μην το καταλάβουν οι γιαγιάδες στα χωριά. 
Τόσος σεβασμός στον θεατή.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> για να μην πω ότι όλοι προφέρουν αντίντας τα γερμανικά άντιντας



Εξελληνισμός τονισμού; I don't think so...


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω ακόμα τι μου λέει το Μπαρ Καρόλα.



Κι αν το αποδόσεις Μπαρ Καριόλα, έχεις κερδίσει αυτόματα την έγκριση και την συμπάθεια των θεατών-τυχών θαμώνων, που δεν φείδονται διάθεσης να αναλύσουν την ιστορία της ζωής τους και του χαμένου τους έρωτα -ειδικά μετά την τρίτη μπόμπα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Εξελληνισμός τονισμού; I don't think so...


Εξαμερικανισμός είναι. Το αμερικάνικο «λάθος» αντιγράφουμε.


Πάρε τη βαρκαρόλα από τα Παραμύθια του Χόφμαν, που σου αρέσουν τα γλυκερά και τα παθητικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 5, 2012)

Όταν εκθέτουμε τον προβληματισμό μας στη Λεξιλογία, το κίνητρο δεν είναι ο τρόμος για το τι θα πουν οι τηλεθεατές. Όταν κάποιες ιδέες μας είναι μέσα στο μυαλό μας, δεν έχουμε τη δυνατότητα να επιλέξουμε, δεν ξέρουμε ποια μας αρέσει περισσότερο. Το brainstorming με τους συναδέλφους μάς κάνει να ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάποια πράγματα.

Τούτων λεχθέντων, να αναφέρω ότι όταν κάποια φορά κατέληξα σε κάποια απόδοση μετά από γόνιμο brainstorming εδώ μέσα, η συγκεκριμένη απόδοση θεωρήθηκε λανθασμένη/βλακώδης από κάποιον "σπουδαίο" συνάδελφο, που τη χρησιμοποίησε ως επιχείρημα για να αποδείξει στους εργοδότες του ότι εγώ είμαι άχρηστη και πρέπει να επιλέξουν αυτόν. Ό,τι και να επιλέξουμε, δηλαδή, όταν ο άλλος είναι κακοπροαίρετος, πάντα θα ισχυρίζεται ότι η επιλογή μας ήταν για γέλια/κλάματα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Είμαι έτοιμος να σας καταγγείλω για διακρίσεις σε βάρος των μη αγγλόφωνων αναγνωστών ή θεατών, σε βάρος του γεράκου που μετά κόπου παρακολουθεί τους υποτίτλους και ξαφνικά αναρωτιέται αν το μπαρ προφέρεται Βοώτη και έχει χάσει το λογοπαίγνιο με το Μπούτι — που πόσες χαρές έχουν μείνει στον γεράκο θεατή, ώστε να του στερούμε και το λογοπαίγνιο με το μπούτι;


Έχεις δίκιο, γι' αυτό και εγώ είμαι κατ' αρχήν υπέρ της μεταγραφής όλων των πάντων, γι' αυτό και το βασανίζω το θέμα με το μπούτι (ε ρε μάνα μου...). Το σκεφτόμουν εχτές αρκετή ώρα, αυτό ακριβώς που λες. 

Και να σου πω ότι σκεφτόμουν όχι απλώς το Μπούτι, αλλά το Κωλόμπαρο του Ζαζ. "Έλα, αγάπη, είμαι στο Κωλόμπαρο."



Alexandra said:


> Ό,τι και να επιλέξουμε, δηλαδή, όταν ο άλλος είναι κακοπροαίρετος, πάντα θα ισχυρίζεται ότι η επιλογή μας ήταν για γέλια/κλάματα.


Κι αυτό αλήθεια είναι, ιδίως όταν δεν έχεις το περιθώριο να εξηγήσεις το σκεπτικό σου.



azimuthios said:


> Και ποιος είναι αυτός που θα πει ότι το έκανες κατά λάθος; Τον ξέρεις; Τον εκτιμάς; Όχι; Τότε γιατί μετράει τόσο πολύ η γνώμη του;


Κι εσύ δίκιο έχεις, ως ένα βαθμό. Και λέω ως ένα βαθμό γιατί ο σεβασμός προς τον θεατή έχει και αυτό το κομμάτι, το να μπορέσω να του παρουσιάσω μια μετάφραση που όχι μόνο να τον σέβεται αλλά και να φαίνεται ότι τον σέβεται. Να μην δει κάτι που θα τον κάνει να σκεφτεί 'Μα καλά, δεν βρήκε τίποτε καλύτερο;"

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, με απασχολεί επίσης η γνώμη των συναδέλφων και η γνώμη των εργοδοτών, γιατί επηρεάζουν το αν θα έχω δουλειά. Αν ήταν λογοτεχνία που έκανα για το κέφι μου και μόνο, δεν θα έδινα δεκάρα τσακιστή. Επίσης όταν έκανα κάτι υπότιτλους ερασιτεχνικά, πάλι δεν έδωσα δεκάρα τσακιστή. όταν όμως το κάνω για λεφτά, ομολογώ ότι είμαι σαν την γυναίκα του Καίσαρα. Δεν με νοιάζει τόσο να είμαι καλή, όσο να φαίνομαι καλή σε αυτούς που θα επηρεάσουν το αν τελικά θα πάρω τα λεφτά. (Ως ένα σημείο κι αυτό, βέβαια, δεν θα γράψω και τέρατα, θα στηρίξω και τη γνώμη μου, αλλά δεν θα είμαι και πολύ μαχητική, ιδίως αν είναι θέματα επιλογής και όχι σωστού-λάθους).


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Είμαι έτοιμος να σας καταγγείλω για διακρίσεις σε βάρος των μη αγγλόφωνων αναγνωστών ή θεατών, σε βάρος του γεράκου που μετά κόπου παρακολουθεί τους υποτίτλους...


Ο γεράκος που μετά κόπου παρακολουθεί τους υποτίτλους, αλλά βλέπει υποτιτλισμένες ταινίες, είναι αστικός μύθος. Δεν βλέπουν υποτιτλισμένες ταινίες αυτοί που θα πρέπει να παρακολουθούν "μετά κόπου" τους υποτίτλους.

Ξέρω ότι βάζεις και τον προβληματισμό, "Μα να στερήσουμε το λογοπαίγνιο από τον τηλεθεατή;" Δεν ξέρω αν στη σημερινή πραγματικότητα που όλοι νομίζουν ότι ξέρουν καταπληκτικά αγγλικά, άσχετα αν δεν ξέρουν, θα άρεσε στους θεατές να βλέπουν μεταφρασμένους τους τίτλους των μπαρ. Μόνο σε παιδική ταινία θα μετέφραζα τα πάντα. Αλλά και πάλι έχω πέσει πάνω σε ένα από τα παρακλάδια-σίκουελ του Beauty and the Beast, όπου ο μεταφραστής άφησε όλα τα ονόματα των ηρώων αμετάφραστα. Δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου, ομολογώ.

Θα έλεγα τα ίδια πράγματα αν η γλώσσα ήταν κινέζικα αντί για αγγλικά; Δεν ξέρω. Θα προτιμούσα να μου τα μεταφράζει όλα ο μεταφραστής, να πει το "Μπαρ του Κώλου" αντί για "Μπαρ Τσιν-Τον-Μπι"; Δεν ξέρω. Εδώ υπάρχει ο προβληματισμός επειδή η λέξη "Μπούτι" έχει νόημα και στα ελληνικά, εκτός από τα αγγλικά. Θα με πείραζε αν μάθαινα από κάποιον γνώστη της γλώσσας ότι ο μεταφραστής μού στέρησε ένα λογοπαίγνιο; Όχι. Γι' αυτό έβαλα και το θέμα αν το όνομα του μπαρ παίζει κάποιο ρόλο στην πλοκή του σίριαλ. Αν σε κάποιο σημείο σχολιάζεται από τους ήρωες αυτό το όνομα, εννοείται ότι πρέπει να δοθεί μετάφραση, αλλά σ' αυτό μάς οδηγεί η ίδια η ταινία, όχι κάποιος δικός μας κανόνας.

Να βάλω κι άλλη μια παράμετρο για σκέψη: Τι γίνεται όταν ο θεατής ξέρει μια χαρά να διαβάζει λατινικούς χαρακτήρες, επειδή και η δική του γλώσσα αυτούς χρησιμοποιεί, αλλά προφανώς με διαφορετική προφορά; Μεταφράζοντας αυτές τις μέρες το Mad Men, άνοιγα πού και πού τους γαλλικούς υποτίτλους, για να δω τι κατάλαβε ο Γάλλος υποτιτλιστής. Δυο πράγματα διαπίστωσα: Πρώτον, ότι αρκετές φορές ο Γάλλος είχε κάνει γκάφες και έλεγε άλλα αντ' άλλων. Και δεύτερον, ότι πολλά ονόματα που παρέμεναν υποχρεωτικά αμετάφραστα, π.χ. ονόματα εταιρειών ή προϊόντων, προφανώς στα γαλλικά δεν διαβάζονται με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Άρα, τι θα εισπράξει ο Γάλλος; Το ίδιο με τον Έλληνα τηλεθεατή: ένα όνομα που δεν μπορεί να το διαβάσει σωστά. Ε και; Δηλαδή, όταν το ίδιο όνομα εταιρείας το δει γραμμένο σε μια ταμπέλα στον δρόμο, υπάρχει και οδηγός προφοράς από κάτω;


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Άρα να αντιστρέψω το καταληκτικό μου «επιχείρημα»: Και τον παππού μπορούμε να τον ξεχάσουμε, τη μεταφρασεολογία όμως; :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 5, 2012)

Αναρωτιέμα μήπως θα έπρεπε να το μεταφράσουμε το μπαρ Στριπτίζ;

Έτσι δεν έχει λογοπαίγνιο, αλλά κρατάμε πλήρως τη σημασία.

EDIT: και ξέρω τώρα τι με ενοχλεί στο μπαρ Μπούτι.
Είναι ένα λογοπαίγνιο υπερβολικά ελληνικό για να μου κολλήσει μέσα στο πλαίσιο της αυστραλιανής κουλτούρας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 5, 2012)

Δεν μπορώ να προσφέρω στη συζήτηση τίποτε περισσότερο από ό,τι θα έκανα:

αν έκανα τη μετάφραση: μπαρ Μπούτι σε χρόνο dt
αν έκανα την επιμέλεια: μπαρ Μπούτι σε χρόνο dt (ανεξαρτήτως του τι θα είχε βάλει ο μεταφραστής --μπορεί και να του/της έβγαζα έναν δεκάρικο για την ευκαιρία που έχασε)
αν ήμουν θεατής που καταλαβαίνω τι λένε: χεχε, καλό το λογοπαίγνιο στα ελληνικά με το μπαρ Μπούτι
αν ήμουν θεατής με αυστραλέζικα κονέ: α, Έλληνας το έχει το μπαρ;
αν ήμουν θεατής που δεν τα πιάνει, γενικώς: πώς; τι; ξαναπέστο;
αν ήμουν θεατής που βλέπει με κλειστό τον ήχο: Τι; μπαρ Μπούτι; Πώς να το λένε άραγε στα αγγλικά; Ποιος ξέρει...


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2012)

Δηλαδή ο τύπος λέει «I'm at the booty bar»; Οπότε, ναι, είμαι στο κωλόμπαρο. (Δεν έχει πάντα στριπτίζ, αλλά έχει κονσομασιόν.) Αλλά δεν παίζουμε με όνομα τότε και ο τίτλος είναι παραπλανητικός.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 5, 2012)

Ναι, πολλές φορές τα σενάρια που μας δίνουν μπορεί να σε παραπλανήσουν με ένα κεφαλαίο αρχικό που δεν χρειάζεται ή που λείπει. Δηλαδή, μπορεί να πρέπει να λέει "booty bar" και όχι "Booty Bar", αλλά αυτός που έκανε τη μεταγραφή λάθεψε στο κεφαλαίο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2012)

Διαφωνώ με τη λογική "και ποιος θα το καταλάβει" γιατί είναι η δικαιολογία της προχειροδουλειάς.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 5, 2012)

Ο σεβασμός προς τον θεατή είναι νούμερο 1, Μελάνη. 
Ο σεβασμός προς τον εργοδότη/συνάδελφο 2. 

Δεν εννοώ να μην κάνεις την καλύτερη δυνατή/άριστη/βέλτιστη δουλειά. Δεν θα το πρότεινα ποτέ! Αλλίμονο! Εννοώ όμως να μη φοβόμαστε και τον ίσκιο μας και να πρέπει να δικαιολογούμε πάντα την επιλογή μας, όχι με την καλύτερη δυνατή απόδοση, αλλά με την απόδοση που θα ξεσηκώσει λιγότερες θύελλες ή που δεν θα τραβήξει την προσοχή του θεατή.


----------



## Porkcastle (Aug 6, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν μπορώ να προσφέρω στη συζήτηση τίποτε περισσότερο από ό,τι θα έκανα:
> 
> αν έκανα τη μετάφραση: μπαρ Μπούτι σε χρόνο dt
> αν έκανα την επιμέλεια: μπαρ Μπούτι σε χρόνο dt (ανεξαρτήτως του τι θα είχε βάλει ο μεταφραστής --μπορεί και να του/της έβγαζα έναν δεκάρικο για την ευκαιρία που έχασε)
> ...




Απ' το στόμα μου το πήρες, δόκτωρ! 

Αν μάλιστα το Μπαρ Μπούτι γινόταν στέκι στη συγκεκριμένη σειρά, θα το έβαζα άνετα στο Hall of fame των τηλεοπτικών μπαρς μετά το Central Perk, το Γαλάζιο Στρείδι* και το μπαρ του Λαμόγια.

*δεν μπόρεσα ποτέ να το πω Μπλε Στρείδι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 6, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ναι, πολλές φορές τα σενάρια που μας δίνουν μπορεί να σε παραπλανήσουν με ένα κεφαλαίο αρχικό που δεν χρειάζεται ή που λείπει. Δηλαδή, μπορεί να πρέπει να λέει "booty bar" και όχι "Booty Bar", αλλά αυτός που έκανε τη μεταγραφή λάθεψε στο κεφαλαίο.


Αυτό όντως είναι ένα πρόβλημα. Το σενάριο λέει «I'm at the Booty bar», κι εγώ θεώρησα ότι όντως το λένε έτσι το μπαρ και δεν είναι λάθος το κεφαλαίο. Αυτό το θεώρησα κυρίως επειδή σε όλο το υπόλοιπο σενάριο στο συγκεκριμένο επεισόδιο έχει γίνει καλή δουλειά στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα (άλλες λέξεις, που σε άλλο επεισόδιο τις είχαν μεταγράψει λανθασμένα με κεφαλαίο, σε αυτό το επεισόδιο τις είχε σωστά, με πεζό). Αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι μπορεί μια χαρά να μην είναι κύριο όνομα. Από τα λίγα που λέγονται, δεν έχω τρόπο να καταλάβω. Και στα 10 επεισόδια που έχω στα χέρια μου δεν εμφανίζεται ξανά η λέξη booty, οπότε δεν έχω κάτι να με βοηθήσει να καταλάβω.

Υπάρχει όντως ένα Booty bar στο Cairns, αλλά κι αυτό δεν σημαίνει κάτι.

EDIT: χαζομάρα μου να μην το τσεκάρω νωρίτερα, όντως αυτό είναι. Έκανα αναζήτηση με το όνομα του μπαρ και τον τίτλο της σειράς, και βγήκε. Οπότε ναι, είναι το όνομα του μπαρ. Κι επιπλέον, δεν μοιάζει με κωλόμπαρο.

Οπότε ναι, μπαρ Μπούτι rules, μάλλον θα τους άρεσε το λογοπαίγνιο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Υπαρκτό είναι, Booty Bar το λένε, κωλόμπαρο δεν είναι, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι και λογοπαίγνιο. Το 1995 που ιδρύθηκε δεν είχε δύο σημασίες στα αγγλικά. Οπότε το λογοπαίγνιο είναι στα ελληνικά. Ωστόσο, να επισημάνω πόσο παραπλανητικός ήταν από την αρχή ο τίτλος του νήματος αφού λέει κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό που λέει το πρωτότυπο!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το 1995 που ιδρύθηκε δεν είχε δύο σημασίες στα αγγλικά.


Το Cassell's το κοίταξες για τις ημερομηνίες (βλ. κ. #6 πιο πάνω); Χώρια που απ' τη φεϊσμπουκική σελίδα τους βλέπω πως παίζουν φουλ χιπ-χοπ κττ, κουλτούρα όπου το _booty_ είναι κάτι σαν πλάκες απ' την κορυφή τού Σινά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2012)

Εννοώ ότι δεν μπορεί να κάνει λογοπαίγνιο με το pirate booty από τη στιγμή που το booty bar το 1995 είναι πια μονοσήμαντο. Αλλά δεν στερείται το δικαίωμα να προσπαθήσει.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2012)

Α ok, λες δλδ κι εσύ αυτό που λέω κι εγώ. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Α ok, λες δλδ κι εσύ αυτό που λέω κι εγώ. :)



Αποκλείεται. Να πάτε να σας κοιτάξει κανένας γιατρός.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αποκλείεται. Να πάτε να σας κοιτάξει κανένας γιατρός.


Μπα, καθόλου περίεργο καθότι είμαστε και οι δύο bootyρόπαιδα που έχουμε ασπαστεί τον bootyσμό. Οπότε σε κάτι τέτοια μακροbootyα θα μας βρεις να πετάμε σχηματισμό — εννοείται γλωσσικής συμφωνίας, πάντοτε.


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2016)

...
Booty Swing - Parov Stelar


----------

